# Unofficial Competition help/ideas



## speedcubingman (Aug 16, 2012)

hey guys, so i just wanted to ask some people who are more experienced in competitions, if you would sorta help me organize one. there aren't many comps in my area, most like 5-7 hours away, but recently there was one right near me (raleigh open). and that had a pretty decent turnout so i want to make an unofficial comp first to get kinda used to organizing comps, so i can possibly have some official ones in the near future. the venue is easy, i can get my local library to get a good sized room for a comp. the only issues that bother me, would be that i would need more timers, and possibly insurance? thanks for helping out, i hope if it works, then some of you can go. btw the venue would be in Cary, N.C.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 16, 2012)

The first thing you should do is find other cubers near you. On cubingusa.com you can find cubers. http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php Just look for people within 1-2 hours of where you plan to host the competition. As for timers, you might have to get some of your own, while asking competitors to bring their own. Many people at competitions bring their own timers, to race with friends. Back on getting people to come, you should make a thread about it, and *decide on a date*. People will be able to plan accordingly if they know when and where the competition will take place. Good luck!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 16, 2012)

Have you talked to any delegates about this? PMing one could help you out with the organizing process, as well as seeing who would be delegating your next one(probably Chris or Felix) if your comp goes successfully.


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 16, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Have you talked to any delegates about this? PMing one could help you out with the organizing process, as well as seeing who would be delegating your next one(probably Chris or Felix) if your comp goes successfully.



no not yet, this isn't a definite plan yet. but i definetly will in the future, but i still want to have an unofficial one first, so i don't look like a noob in front of a wca delegate haha. but i see you are in maryland, if i happened to have an unofficial one, would you travel all the way down? thanks



bluecloe45 said:


> The first thing you should do is find other cubers near you. On cubingusa.com you can find cubers. http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php Just look for people within 1-2 hours of where you plan to host the competition. As for timers, you might have to get some of your own, while asking competitors to bring their own. Many people at competitions bring their own timers, to race with friends. Back on getting people to come, you should make a thread about it, and *decide on a date*. People will be able to plan accordingly if they know when and where the competition will take place. Good luck!



i know there are nearby cubers, since the raleigh open (like 15 min away from me) was a good turnout. but i do have 2 g1 timers and 2 mats, but that wouldn't be enough for a comp. i guess i could ask to borrow others, but i would only do that if i had to. the reason i kinda want it to be official, is so more people would come, and i get the timers taken care of. thanks for helping me!


----------



## EVH (Aug 16, 2012)

I live in Wilmington and I might be interested in coming, I was at the Raleigh Open as well.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 17, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> but i do have 2 g1 timers and 2 mats


really?

Talk to Jonathan Cookmeyer. He might have some pointers since he ran the official one, and he lives near you.

But I think it's pretty likely there will be another official one at some point, since the first one went well. Not sure when though.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 17, 2012)

I live in Cary so if you need any help just tell me. I can also bring a timer. After going to Nat's I've wanted to host one but I think that I should probably go to 1-2 more comps before I consider organizing.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 17, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> no not yet, this isn't a definite plan yet. but i definetly will in the future, but i still want to have an unofficial one first, so i don't look like a noob in front of a wca delegate haha. but i see you are in maryland, if i happened to have an unofficial one, would you travel all the way down? thanks



It's OK if you're going to have an unofficial competition, but it might be good to get advice from delegates on how to run a competition.

Sorry, I wouldn't come down. School's about to start, and can't go to any faraway competitions during the year.


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

Listen to Tim. Talk to Cookmeyer.


----------

